# Looking for 381 or 481 in size 55. Any for sale?



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a size 55 Look 381 or 481 in the Jalabert finish. I would prefer a fully equipped bike but would consider frames as well. Does anyone have one they are looking to sell?


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

*May be able to help*

I still have my 2004 481sl for sale in my LBS. However, she is a size 56cm c/c. But the 56cm has the same top tube length as the 55cm. The frame was two sizes too big for me. Hardly used. The colours are the 2004 red, black and white. See picture if it has worked. Note only frame, forks and headset for sale. I am living in England, UK at the moment which might be a problem. I take it you are in the US?


----------



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

Great looking bike! Not the Jalabert, but I like it about as well. 

Are you sure about the TT being the same on the 56 as on the 55? I thought there was a difference. My initial assumption about Look frames was that I would need a 56 (which is what I ride in a Felt), but after reading posts here about the fit of Looks, I reached the conclusion that the combination of tube angles and lengths make Looks (at least the 381 and 481) fit a little larger in the same size relative to other makes. Having said that, I am interested in knowing whether the TT really is the same on the 56 as it is on the 55. If so, what is different in the geometry?

How much for the frame, fork and headset? Also, are you sure you wouldn't be willing to sell the entire set up? If you would, for how much? Thanks.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Top tube*

381 and 481 top tubes in 55 and 56 are exactly the same length. You can find this in the geometry chart on Look's website.


----------



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

I looked at the chart, but I don't know what each of the letters stand for, and I don't see a legend that lays that out.

So what is different between the 55 and 56--ST and HT length, and the corresponding ST and HT angles?


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you

Which web site are you looking at? The main one or the US one? The main one (www.lookcycle.com) has the key beside the frame names along the bottom of the geometry page. I hope that makes sense!

I am only willing to sell the frame, forks and headset. I have used the groupset and wheels to build my 585. The frame is immaculate. I would sell for 1000 pounds + P&P (pound sign not working) but I am open to offers. Are you in the US? Not sure what the conversion rate is. My email is [email protected] if you would like to contact me.

SB


----------

